# Internal storage on dead phone



## testert (May 14, 2015)

Is there a way to get images from the phone's internal storage if the phone is dead? I got the phone wet a couple of months ago and it hasn’t started since. I’d say there is corrosion on the components. I was hoping to get the photos off of the internal storage. Can this be done? I am not trying to get the phone to work. I just want some of the pics.

thanks


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's dead there is no simple way to get the information, either temporarily fix the phone to access the information or read the chip directly, both of which are tedious and involve a lot of money.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

have you dried it out? changed the battery? try and get it to start up. you can get quotes online they will send you an estimate of how much they will charge to fix the phone then you decide if it is worth it.


----------

